# 나 외국어를 배우는 걸 좋아하는데...



## maghanish2

안녕하세요!

전 한 질문이 있어요.

Is this sentence translated accurately:

나 외국어를 배우는 걸 좋아하는데 미국에 사는 사람이 대부분 좋아하지 않아.
*I like learing foreign languages, but most people in America do not.*

고맙습니다!


----------



## Anais Ninn

Good job. I would say "나는 외국어를 배우는 걸 좋아하는데 대부분 미국 사람들은 좋아하지 않아." to avoid any confusion or misunderstanding.

Hope it helps.

Anais


----------



## maghanish2

Thanks Anais!  So was my attempt wrong or yours is just a little more clear?  I didn't even realize that I could say it that way.  It is so much more simple!

고맙습니다!  도움이 참 됬어요!


----------



## Anais Ninn

It's not that your sentence is wrong per se, but it reads as if what most people in US do not like is the fact that you like learning foreign languages. By using a subject marker -는(은) rather than using -이(가) or dropping them altogether, you can make it clear what you are comparing, which is 나 and 대부분(의) 미국 사람들 in this case.

도움이 됐나요?

Anais


----------



## maghanish2

그렇구나요.  네, 도움이 됐어요

고마워요!  이제 알아들어요!


----------



## Anais Ninn

maghanish2 said:


> 그렇구나요.


 그렇군요.

 도움이 되어서 기쁩니다!

Anais


----------

